# Porter Cable 4200 series Dovetail jig



## ertoolsie (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, just joined the forum. 

I just bought my first Dovetail Jig By porter Cable and i"m having a problem. I'm cutting my tails 1st as recommended. That's great but, when it comes to cutting my pins everything looks great but when it comes to fitting them together it's always an 1/8 of an inch shy. Tried adjusting the bit but everything gets messed up. All i have after that is firewood. Can someone out their help.:cray


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Edwin,
What do you mean by 1/8" shy? These are through dovetails or half-blind dovetails? Can you post a picture?


----------

